# Convocazioni Attaccanti "Mondiale 2014"



## O Animal (6 Ottobre 2013)

E' un po' presto ma vedendo che gli attaccanti che oggi hanno giocato meglio sono Totti, Toni e Di Natale comincio a riflettere sulle convocazioni del Mondiale Brasiliano del 2014.

Nel Mondiale 2010 Lippi ha portato:
Iaquinta
Di Natale
Gilardino
Quagliarella
Pazzini

All'Europeo 2012 Prandelli ha portato:
Balotelli
Cassano
Di Natale
Borini 
Giovinco

Osservando le statistiche delle prime giornate di serie A quelli più in forma sono:
Totti
Cerci
Giuseppe Rossi
Cassano
Balotelli

Se doveste sceglierne 5 (salvo gravi infortuni) chi portereste?


----------



## Dexter (6 Ottobre 2013)

Totti,Rossi,Cerci,Balotelli,Insigne e Gilardino. Ne prendo 6 perchè 5 son pochi secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' un po' presto ma vedendo che gli attaccanti che oggi hanno giocato meglio sono Totti, Toni e Di Natale comincio a riflettere sulle convocazioni del Mondiale Brasiliano del 2014.
> 
> Nel Mondiale 2010 Lippi ha portato:
> Iaquinta
> ...



che schifo nel 2010 mamma mia che roba...bene nel 2012 e adesso c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta

anche io ne porterei 6
Totti
Cerci
Balotelli
El Shaarawy
Insigne
Rossi

Cassano non se ne parla proprio...non deve più giocare in Nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Balo, El, Florenzi (se si considera un attacante), Insigne (se si considera un attaccante) Rossi e cerci


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2013)

Totti? Lo stesso Totti che ha lasciato la barca nel '08 (che comunque non è andata male)...?


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balo, El, Florenzi (se si considera un attacante), Insigne (se si considera un attaccante) Rossi e cerci



D'accordo con te, anche se uno tra Pazzini, Biliardino...lo convoca..


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te, anche se uno tra Pazzini, Biliardino...lo convoca..


Bilardino è il suo cocco, penso che nessuna nazionale al mondo, quando hai tre 92 come Florenzi el e Insigne, convocherebbe quello scarparo di Bilardino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Totti? Lo stesso Totti che ha lasciato la barca nel '08 (che comunque non è andata male)...?



l'ultima partita di Totti in Nazionale è stata la Finale dei Mondiali 2006...un Campionissimo come lui fa sempre comodo...magari non da titolare


----------



## Dexter (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bilardino è il suo cocco, penso che nessuna nazionale al mondo, quando hai tre 92 come Florenzi el e Insigne, convocherebbe quello scarparo di Bilardino



è un discorso di caratteristiche tifo'o. insigne,el shaarawy,rossi,cerci...gente che bene o male ha le stesse caratteristiche e che gioca nelle stesse zone di campo...lo stesso florenzi può giocare esterno e fine...al centro invece a parte balotelli e totti falso nueve (se lo convoca) non ci sono alternative...e io fra osvaldo che è un matto,borriello,pazzini rotto,matri che è una vergogna e quagliarella che non ha mai convinto in nazionale,mi porto gilardino che in un mondiale ha già giocato e segnato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Rossi Balotelli Cerci
Insigne Totti Florenzi


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2013)

Al momento porterei:
Balotelli
Insigne
Rossi
Cerci
El Shaarawy o Cassano (dipende dalla tenuta fisica di entrambi)
Gilardino/Pazzini/Osvaldo.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Partiamo dal presupposto che Balotelli è l'intoccabile. Il vice Balo per ora è Gilardino il favorito, ma da qui alla fine non si può escludere a priori Pazzini o Matri. 

Il sogno è chiaramente se mantiene condizione e salute portare Rossi. 

Rimangono uno-due posti, sono chiaramente calciatori che gli consentano di passare ad un 4-3-3, quindi esterni d'attacco. Cerci è uno, l'altro sarà uno tra Insigne ed Elsha. 

Balotelli
Gilardino
Rossi
Cerci
ElSha o Insigne.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rossi Balotelli Cerci
> Insigne Totti Florenzi



Florenzi lo può portare come Centrocampista...li deve esserci il Faraone non scherziamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Porterei Balotelli,Rossi,Insigne,Cerci sicuri il 5 valuterei in tutta la stagione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Florenzi lo può portare come Centrocampista...li deve esserci il Faraone non scherziamo


Perché ci è simpatico?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché ci è simpatico?



 l'anno scorso era un fenomeno mentre adesso è un somaro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso era un fenomeno mentre adesso è un somaro?


Ho detto che è un somaro?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho detto che è un somaro?



Ha dimostrato più di Insigne, Cerci, Rossi


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Balotelli Osvaldo Rossi Insigne Cerci Quagliarella


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato più di Insigne, Cerci, Rossi


Non quest'anno, al mondiale ci va chi sta più in forma, non per valore assoluto altrimenti convochiamo Del Piero e Totti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non quest'anno, al mondiale ci va chi sta più in forma, non per valore assoluto altrimenti convochiamo Del Piero e Totti.



certo se non torna titolare non ci va al Mondiale...e cmq Totti sta in forma


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Ottobre 2013)

Dipende da come vorrà giocare. Spesso Candreva è stato schierato nel tridente a destra, si deve considerare attaccante? 
Balotelli, Cerci, Rossi sono sicuri
Insigne, El Shaarawy, Candreva si giocano altri posti per il tridente.
La lotta per l'alternativa a Mario sarà agguerrita, anche Osvaldo e Destro, se faranno bene, potrebbero essere le sorprese. Altrimenti si prenderà Gilardino o Matri.


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Matri per il mondiale ? Ma siete tutti ubriachi ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo se non torna titolare non ci va al Mondiale...e cmq Totti sta in forma


Sì, Totti pure ci potrebbe stare infatti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Matri per il mondiale ? Ma siete tutti ubriachi ?


Io temo che qui qualcuno lo stimi sul serio  sarà allegrite.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, Totti pure ci potrebbe stare infatti.



Secondo me lui non verebbe mai per fare la panca dai


----------



## Bawert (6 Ottobre 2013)

E' ancora prestissimo...


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io temo che qui qualcuno lo stimi sul serio  sarà allegrite.



Lo spero veramente , cioè ma per dirne uno che a me non fa impazzire osvaldo tecnicamente a Matri se lo mangia , io quando sento giardino e Matri temo di non capire niente di calcio . Ormai questi tipi di attaccanti in ambito europeo non esistono più o sei molto tecnico o sei un armadio di 190 per tot chili e cmq ti si richiede una buona tecnica di base . Io personalmente porterei osvaldo o destro ( se torna bene ) ma il mio sogno rimane questo attacco : 6 elementi Totti, balotelli , elsha, cerci, Giuseppe rossi , insigne. Tecnica allo stato puro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me lui non verebbe mai per fare la panca dai



ma sa che non può giocare tutte le partite titolare...soprattutto in una competizione come il Mondiale...però di sicuro non viene per non giocare mai


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Un buon inizio sarebbe cominciare a smettere di convocare cessi come Gilardino e Osvaldo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

strano che non ci sia quel grandissimo campione di matri


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Balotelli Gilardino
Rossi El Sharaawii/Insigne/Cerci
Totti
Florenzi Candreva


----------



## O Animal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Prandelli ha parlato...

«Ho già detto che Totti, Cassano, sono giocatori che seguiamo e che un mese prima valuteremo la loro condizione, tutto il gruppo che ci ha portato ai Mondiali. Certo che un Totti così, che fa parlare di sé, fa riflettere. Se fossimo vicini al Mondiale non ci sarebbero dubbi, lo convocherei»

«Se ci siamo parlati? Non dobbiamo parlarci otto mesi prima, mi auguro che mantengano questa condizione, la priorità per i Mondiali è l’atletismo mi servono 22 giocatori che fisicamente stanno benissimo e un mese prima faremo dei test, l’aspetto fisico sarà determinante»


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prandelli ha parlato...
> 
> «Ho già detto che Totti, Cassano, sono giocatori che seguiamo e che un mese prima valuteremo la loro condizione, tutto il gruppo che ci ha portato ai Mondiali. Certo che un Totti così, che fa parlare di sé, fa riflettere. Se fossimo vicini al Mondiale non ci sarebbero dubbi, lo convocherei»
> 
> «Se ci siamo parlati? Non dobbiamo parlarci otto mesi prima, mi auguro che mantengano questa condizione, la priorità per i Mondiali è l’atletismo mi servono 22 giocatori che fisicamente stanno benissimo e un mese prima faremo dei test, l’aspetto fisico sarà determinante»



Ottimo, se Totti sta bene (e aggiungo che se accetta di giocare una partita si e l'altra no) farà i Mondiali
che palle però ancora co sto Cassano


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2013)

Credo sia ancora presto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Mi piacerebbe vedere Florenzi che metterei come esterno.


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

_Aggiornamento al 12/11/2013 - 211 giorni dal mondiale...
_
*Primi tentativi mondiali per Prandelli. 

Il sistema di gioco scelto è il rombo a centrocampo più due attaccanti, titolari ideali del CT: Balotelli e Rossi con Osvaldo loro riserva.

El Shaarawy secondo il CT non ha molte possibilità di andare al mondiale perché in Confederations non ha fatto bene e da allora è sempre stato infortunato. C'è bisogno di continuità in campionato; questa cosa però non vale per Balotelli intorno a cui è stato costruito l'attacco della nazionale.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> _Aggiornamento al 12/11/2013 - 211 giorni dal mondiale...
> _
> *Primi tentativi mondiali per Prandelli.
> 
> ...



dipende tutto dal Faraone...mentre Balotelli potrebbe fare anche il pagliaccio da quì a maggio i Mondiali li farà lo stesso da titolare

cmq se per miracolo Totti starà in buone condizioni lo chiamerà sicuramente


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende tutto dal Faraone...mentre Balotelli potrebbe fare anche il pagliaccio da quì a maggio i Mondiali li farà lo stesso da titolare
> 
> cmq se per miracolo Totti starà in buone condizioni lo chiamerà sicuramente



In pratica hanno detto che El Sha Prandelli non lo vede. Dovrebbe fare 6 mesi da paura ma guardando all'ultimo anno e alla poca incisività in nazionale non ha chances, soprattutto adesso che il sistema di gioco è con le 2 punte.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Io chiamerei:

Balotelli Insigne Totti Rossi El Shaarawy Cerci

Secondo me Prandelli chiamerà:

Balotelli Insigne Osvaldo Gilardino Rossi Cerci 

Giocherei così 4-3-3

Maggio/Abate-Barzagli-Bonucci-De Sciglio
De Rossi - Pirlo/Verratti - Marchisio (?)
Cerci/El - Balotelli - Rossi/Insigne

L'infortunio di Totti mette a rischio la sua stagione e le sue chance mondiali. De Sciglio deve essere convocato per forza anche se per adesso non ha mai visto il campo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io chiamerei:
> 
> Balotelli Insigne Totti Rossi El Shaarawy Cerci



incredibile...sei il primo che la pensa come me con sti Attaccanti...strano che mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo quì co sti Juventini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In pratica hanno detto che El Sha Prandelli non lo vede. Dovrebbe fare 6 mesi da paura ma guardando all'ultimo anno e alla poca incisività in nazionale non ha chances, soprattutto adesso che il sistema di gioco è con le 2 punte.



ho capito ma se Prandelli vuole vincere deve chiamarlo...è un giocatore che ti può cambiare la partita mentre salami come Osvaldo e Gilardino mezzo zoppo che ti combinano?


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ho capito ma se Prandelli vuole vincere deve chiamarlo...è un giocatore che ti può cambiare la partita mentre salami come Osvaldo e Gilardino mezzo zoppo che ti combinano?



Assolutamente niente.. infatti sono molto preoccupato dalle idee di Prandelli, basti ricordare che all'europeo '12 aveva convocato Balotelli, Cassano, Di Natale, Borini e Giovinco. E alla Confederations Balotelli, Giovinco (numero 10 ), Gilardino, Cerci ed El Shaarawy (entrato al 72' di Italia Brasile e "titolare" nella finalina del terzo posto).


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> incredibile...sei il primo che la pensa come me con sti Attaccanti...strano che mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo quì co sti Juventini



Unisciti a noi fratello


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

Osvaldo sta facendo schifo,se continua cosi Cesare chiama il Gila sicuro. Che poi chiamerei Alberto il bomber a prescindere,ma vabè..  El shaarawy sta a casa,c'è Insigne. Totti è d'obbligo e Cerci sta facendo troppo bene per non essere chiamato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Assolutamente niente.. infatti sono molto preoccupato dalle idee di Prandelli, basti ricordare che all'europeo '12 aveva convocato Balotelli, Cassano, Di Natale, Borini e Giovinco. E alla Confederations Balotelli, Giovinco (numero 10 ), Gilardino, Cerci ed El Shaarawy (entrato al 72' di Italia Brasile e "titolare" nella finalina del terzo posto).



io non tanto...per adesso gli si può rimproverare poco a Prandelli...vediamo come si comporta ora che è nella fase più importante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Unisciti a noi fratello


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io chiamerei:
> 
> Balotelli Insigne Totti Rossi El Shaarawy Cerci
> 
> ...



Concordo sui 6 attaccanti da portare ai Mondiali. Secondo me El Shaarawy è più forte di Insigne (che è bravo eh), ma Prandelli la pensa all'esatto opposto. Giocherei anch'io con il 4-3-3, ma sposterei De Sciglio a destra e metterei Pasqual a sinistra. Marchisio mi piaceva molto, ma ha avuto un'involuzione incredibile. Probabilmente in vista dei Mondiali proverei Florenzi o Poli in quella posizione per vedere se possono far parte del gruppo azzurro, visto che stanno facendo bene entrambi. Il Montolivo attuale è vergognoso, anch'io non lo metterei titolare. Oltretutto, soprattutto se non sono entrambi al 110%, non possiamo permetterci un centrocampo con Pirlo e Montolivo.
Per quanto riguarda Totti, bisogna tenere in considerazione, aldilà dei suoi problemi fisici, che è stato lui ad abbandonare la Nazionale per dedicarsi solamente alla Roma. Non credo che venga presa in considerazione una sua convocazione. Vade retro Cassano, nonostante stia giocando discretamente bene al Parma.


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Novembre 2013)

Il centrocampo titolare dell'Italia è e sarà composto da De Rossi-Pirlo-Montolivo.


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma io attualmente Montolivo non lo schiererei titolare neanche nel Parma,figuriamoci in nazionale. Piuttosto Poli,che non giocherebbe comunque da titolare.

Alla luce delle ultime giornate di campionato farei una roba del genere:

Maggio Barzagli De Rossi De Sciglio
Candreva Pirlo ? (Poli,Marchisio?)
Rossi Insigne
Baloteli


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Novembre 2013)

Certo che è triste vedere che salta fuori uno buono, giovane e con la testa a posto (il Faraone) e alla fine si riesce a farlo ammuffire.


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma io attualmente Montolivo non lo schiererei titolare neanche nel Parma,figuriamoci in nazionale. Piuttosto Poli,che non giocherebbe comunque da titolare.
> 
> *Alla luce delle ultime giornate di campionato* farei una roba del genere:
> 
> ...



Dex, ma quale campionato stai seguendo? 

Maggio e Balotelli stanno giocando scandalosamente, De Sciglio è infortunato da sempre e De Rossi lo metti centrale alla Mascherano? E poi, credi veramente che Poli e Marchisio siano meglio di Verratti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

io per il Mondiale farei tipo

Buffon
Chiellini Bonucci Barzagli De Sciglio
De Rossi Verratti Candreva
Rossi Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dex, ma quale campionato stai seguendo?
> 
> Maggio e Balotelli stanno giocando scandalosamente, De Sciglio è infortunato da sempre e De Rossi lo metti centrale alla Mascherano? E poi, credi veramente che Poli e Marchisio siano meglio di Verratti?


Vabè ma quella è gente col posto scontato,chi metti al posto di Balotelli? Gilardino? Maggio è venti volte meglio di Abate,pure contro la Giuve l'ho visto benino,e prima dell'infortunio ha giocato bene. De Rossi centrale è per non mettere Bonucci che fa cappellate,metterei il Chiello ma dopo tocca impostare a mio nonno  Vabè quella è un'idea mia. Marchisio e Poli non sono meglio di verratti neanche a Pes,ma con Pirlo ho paura si pesti i piedi,poi mezzala verrattinho non ce lo vedo proprio,è roba alla Mortolivo.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Certo che è triste vedere che salta fuori uno buono, giovane e con la testa a posto (il Faraone) e alla fine si riesce a farlo ammuffire.



È anche vero che è da gennaio scorso che fra infortuni e "problemi personali" non sta combinando più niente. E lo dico da fan del giocatore.


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2013)

442 molto offensivo

buffon/sirigu/marchetti

de sciglio/maggio
barzagli/bonucci
chiellini/ranocchia
pasqual/ogbonna

cerci/candreva
pirlo/verratti
de rossi/? vorrei un giocatore con tanta sostanza e forte fisicamente... un thiago motta non bollito
elsha/insigne

rossi/totti
balo/osvaldo


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ad oggi andrebbero Balotelli, Cerci, Osvaldo, Totti, Cassano (o Di Natale) e Toni (o Gilardino)...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ad oggi andrebbero Balotelli, Cerci, Osvaldo, Totti, Cassano (o Di Natale) e Toni (o Gilardino)...



che roba...magari Balotelli, Cerci, El Shaarawy, Insigne, Rossi e Totti


----------



## Butcher (6 Gennaio 2014)

Un attacco Insigne-Balotelli-Cerci non sarebbe per niente male!


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che roba...magari Balotelli, Cerci, El Shaarawy, Insigne, Rossi e Totti



Credo che ad oggi Prandelli non convocherebbe né El Shaarawy né Insigne... Porterà due vecchietti al posto di quei 2 e un altro vecchietto se Rossi non ce la facesse...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

.....................Buffon
De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
..........De Rossi Pirlo Verratti
.....................Totti
...(Cassano)Cerci Toni

Prendetemi per pazzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .....................Buffon
> De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> ..........De Rossi Pirlo Verratti
> .....................Totti
> ...



togli quel Cassano anche se con Totti farebbe calcio spettacolo...hai messo Toni perchè credi che Er Pupone puoi fargli fare 2-3 golletti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Toni è in uno stato di forma pauroso.


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

.....................Buffon
De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
..........De Rossi Pirlo Marchisio
.........Cerci-Balotelli-Insigne


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> .....................Buffon
> De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> ..........De Rossi Pirlo Marchisio
> .........Cerci-Balotelli-*Candreva*



molta più sostanza


----------



## Belfast Boy (6 Gennaio 2014)

No Totti no, grazie. In nazionale non ha mai fatto la differenza, l'unica volta il rigore contro l'Australia che i giornalai romani ripetono come un mantra. Ma io uno che in più di un occasione rifiutò in maniera più o meno plateale la convocazione in amichevoli o in partite di scarsa importanza per voler tutelare la propria salute ma che al momento dei tornei importanti voleva esser convocato può andare a pascolare altrove.
Prenda esempio da gente come Maldini e Nesta se ti ritiri dalla nazionale lo fai senza eccezioni non con i se e con i ma.
Credo in ogni caso che Prandelli non lo convocherà a meno di cataclismi di infortuni.


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2014)

A livello di singoli è una nazionale penosa,basti pensare che Montolivo giocherà titolare e Balotelli sarà l'uomo migliore. Mi aspetto che Pirlo faccia la differenza,checchè se ne dica.


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A livello di singoli è una nazionale penosa,basti pensare che Montolivo giocherà titolare e Balotelli sarà l'uomo migliore. Mi aspetto che Pirlo faccia la differenza,checchè se ne dica.



Montolivo titolare è una sciagura prandelliana, non una necessità.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Buffon
Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
De Rossi-Pirlo-Jorginho
Totti-Candreva
Balotelli


p.s. ragà Marchisio è scoppiato. Lo volete capire? Anche Montolivo può essere più utile di lui.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .....................Buffon
> De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> ..........De Rossi Pirlo Verratti
> .....................Totti
> ...





Verratti mezzala, Totti trequartista


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lo stesso Totti che dopo il 2006 ha abbandonato la nazionale per motivi che adesso magicamente non ci son più?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Verratti mezzala, Totti trequartista


Sono talmente forti che mi permetterei di metterli fuori ruolo.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> .....................Buffon
> De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> ..........De Rossi Pirlo Marchisio
> .........Cerci-Balotelli-Insigne


Chiellini o Bonucci centrali, De Sciglio a sinistra, Abate a Destra.
Purtroppo Bonucci centrale in una difesa a 4 soffre, specie contro avversari di livello.Marchisio mi auguro non veda mai il campo, durante il mondiale.Insigne attualmente non meriterebbe il posto da titolare, mi sta deludendo.
E vista l'età alternerei Pirlo e Verratti, imho il bresciano non riuscirebbe a reggere tutta la competizione ad alti livelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

ora credo che la situazione è diversa...e si mette molto molto male per il nostro El Shaarawy

quelli più in forma sono Immobile, Destro, Balotelli, Toni, Gilardino, Cassano (purtroppo), Cerci, Paloschi
poi ci sono sempre i vari Insigne, Rossi, El Shaarawy, Osvaldo, Giovinco...e poi Borini che fine ha fatto? E' morto?
ah e ovviamente c'è anche Totti!

il sogno per me sarebbe
Totti, Balotelli, Rossi, Cerci, El Shaarawy, Immobile (mesi fa volevo Insigne, ma Immobile sta facendo un campionato pazzesco ed è una mia scommessa...lo ritengo il nuovo Vieri e più affidabile di Balotelli)

però penso che chiama
prime punte
Balotelli e Immobile sicuri e due tra Rossi/Destro/Toni/Gilardino/Osvaldo

secondo punte
Cerci sicuro e uno tra Insigne/Totti/Cassano/El Shaarawy


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2014)

Mi correggo:

....................Buffon
De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
.............De Rossi Verratti
......Cerci.....................Candreva
............Destro Immobile


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Gli unici sicuri IMHO sono Balotelli, Rossi e Cerci..per gli altri 2 posti si vedrà, Gilardino alla fine lo porterà conoscendo Prandelli che l'ha allenato sia a Firenze che a Parma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gli unici sicuri IMHO sono Balotelli, Rossi e Cerci..per gli altri 2 posti si vedrà, Gilardino alla fine lo porterà conoscendo Prandelli che l'ha allenato sia a Firenze che a Parma.


Anche Osvaldo.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora credo che la situazione è diversa...e si mette molto molto male per il nostro El Shaarawy
> 
> quelli più in forma sono Immobile, Destro, Balotelli, Toni, Gilardino, Cassano (purtroppo), Cerci, Paloschi
> poi ci sono sempre i vari Insigne, Rossi, El Shaarawy, Osvaldo, Giovinco...e poi Borini che fine ha fatto? E' morto?
> ...




Totti é da lasciare a casa....anche se lo odio, Cassano merita di più..


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche Osvaldo.



Vediamo, uno tra Immobile e Destro potrebbe soffiargli il posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vediamo, uno tra Immobile e Destro potrebbe soffiargli il posto.


Nessun sano di mente porterebbe Osvaldo al posto di uno di quei due peccato che stiamo parlando di Prandelli, colui che porterà Giaccherini e Gilardino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Totti é da lasciare a casa....anche se lo odio, Cassano merita di più..



Totti è di un altra categoria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessun sano di mente porterebbe Osvaldo al posto di uno di quei due peccato che stiamo parlando di Prandelli, colui che porterà Giaccherini e Gilardino.



purtroppo si...cioè se questo rischia di lasciare a casa il Capocannoniere della Serie A e l'attaccante che mi sembra ha la media gol più alta in Italia...io lo prenderei a schiaffi se porta Gilardino, Toni e Osvaldo al posto loro


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli punto fermo,è l'attaccante Italiano più forte,impossibile non portarlo.
Poi io porterei Destro,come si fa a non portarlo?E' fortissimo.
Totti,Immobile e Insigne. ElShaa lo reputo più forte di Lorenzino,ma non gioca da troppo tempo,è giusto che si porti Insigne.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessun sano di mente porterebbe Osvaldo al posto di uno di quei due peccato che stiamo parlando di Prandelli, colui che porterà Giaccherini e Gilardino.



non dimenticare di thiago motta al posto di verratti


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non dimenticare di thiago motta al posto di verratti



Mamma mia io me l'ero scordato Thiago Motta..Ma come si fa a portarlo?E' forse il giocatore più scarso di tutta la nazionale.Lento,goffo,non sa fare filtro,non sa fare passaggi,non sa inserirsi,non sa fare niente....Ah si una cosa la sa fare!Farsi espellere.

Prandelli comunque resta un allenatore piccolo piccolo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

El Shaarawy è molto difficile che ce la faccia, se non impossibile visto che non gioca da un anno. 

Tra quelli che state citando comunque ci sono troppe prime punte. Tra Osvaldo (che comunque alla Juve è panchinaro), Immobile, Gilardino e Destro credo che ne porterà 2, poi gli altri saranno Balotelli, Cerci e Rossi


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessun sano di mente porterebbe Osvaldo al posto di uno di quei due peccato che stiamo parlando di Prandelli, colui che porterà Giaccherini e Gilardino.



oggi su sky Osvaldo lo davano praticamente certo insieme a balo. 

per il fatto che nelle qualificazioni si è ben comportato segnando anche gol decisivi. 

bah, fosse per me lo lascerei a casa seduta stante e porterei sia destro, sia immobile, e lascerei a casa l'altro inutile insigne e gilardino, che il suo tempo l'ha fatto. 

poi un' altra cosa importante che hanno detto è che nel preritiro prima delle convocazioni prandelli chiamerà una 30ina di calciatori e conteranno molto le condizioni fisiche in vista dell'umidità e del caldo torrido che farà in brasile. 
anche se alla fine penso che prandelli andrà avanti coi suoi fedelissimi e quindi dentro giaccherini, tutto il blocco juventino e così via.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mamma mia io me l'ero scordato Thiago Motta..Ma come si fa a portarlo?E' forse il giocatore più scarso di tutta la nazionale.Lento,goffo,non sa fare filtro,non sa fare passaggi,non sa inserirsi,non sa fare niente....Ah si una cosa la sa fare!Farsi espellere.
> 
> Prandelli comunque resta un allenatore piccolo piccolo.



Thiago Motta non è un cesso, difatti è titolare inamovibile nel Psg mica nel Catania, sarà anche lento ma è un giocatore duttile che sa fare bene entrambe le fasi, non per niente ha giocato da protagonista nel Barca e nell'Inter di Mourinho.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> oggi su sky Osvaldo lo davano praticamente certo insieme a balo.
> 
> per il fatto che nelle qualificazioni si è ben comportato segnando anche gol decisivi.
> 
> ...



Ne porta 5 in attacco molto probabilmente quindi Insigne se Rossi recupera resterà fuori, anche perchè in questa stagione ha fatto abbastanza schifo.
Credo che se Immobile e Destro continueranno a segnare con questa regolarità finiranno in Brasile, magari non tutti e 2 ma soltanto uno..Prandelli non mi da l'idea di essere un fesso totale, all'Europeo convocò Di Natale nonostante non fosse mai stato nel giro della nazionale durante le qualificazioni, proprio perchè era in ottime condizioni fisiche.


----------



## vota DC (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta non è un cesso, difatti è titolare inamovibile nel Psg mica nel Catania,



Della squadra di falliti che non vince la champions nemmeno con Thiago Silva, Ibra, Verratti e Cavani insieme perché c'è il marciume di turno come Thiago Motta pronto a rovinare tutto. Pure Nocerino poteva essere miracolato, Motta è troppo scarso.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta non è un cesso, difatti è titolare inamovibile nel Psg mica nel Catania, sarà anche lento ma è un giocatore duttile che sa fare bene entrambe le fasi, non per niente ha giocato da protagonista nel Barca e nell'Inter di Mourinho.



Thiago Motta è IL CESSO.Il fatto che venga schierato nel PSG (nemmeno sempre titolare) non significa nulla.L'inter di Mou è datata.Son passati un bel pò di anni,i giocatori cambiano.Thiago Motta non mi è mai piaciuto,ma è solamente un cesso che rovina tutto.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Thiago Motta è IL CESSO.Il fatto che venga schierato nel PSG (nemmeno sempre titolare) non significa nulla.L'inter di Mou è datata.Son passati un bel pò di anni,i giocatori cambiano.Thiago Motta non mi è mai piaciuto,ma è solamente un cesso che rovina tutto.



Ne ha giocate più lui di Verratti pensa te, il fatto che a te non piaccia non significa che sia scarso. Prandelli, Blanc e Ancelotti che lo mettevano sempre in campo sono tutti scemi.


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non dimenticare di thiago motta al posto di verratti



Una scelta simile sarebbe da ricovero.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ne ha giocate più lui di Verratti pensa te, il fatto che a te non piaccia non significa che sia scarso. Prandelli, Blanc e Ancelotti che lo mettevano sempre in campo sono tutti scemi.



Infatti per me è scarso.Il fatto che tutti e 3 lo facciano giocare,significa che PER ME tutti e 3 fanno degli errori enormi,oppure sono messi talmente male da non aver nessuno che sia meglio di lui.Detto sinceramente in Italia,italiani che gli fanno le scarpe ce ne sono a bizzeffe!!Poi non mi parlare di Prandelli,uno che preferiva far giocare Giaccherini al posto di El Shaarawy..Ma dai..Oppure uno che porta in nazionale cani e porci alla prima prestazione decente..Ma dai,è un allenatorino piccino piccino che fa ridere.

Parere mio eh..Tu sei libero di pensarla come vuoi,come è giusto che sia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Io spero porto Destro e Immobile e lasci a casa Gilardino e Osvaldo, alla fine se scegliesse Gilardino ci può stare non sta facendo male alla fine ma Osvaldo proprio no  peccato che c'è il "fattore" che gioca nella juve


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2014)

Manco a me piace T.Motta, ma credo per una squadra come il Psg e l'Inter di Mou sia\fosse fondamentale tanto quanto lo è Busquets ( non un fenomeno) nel Barcellona, son quei giocatori non troppo amati ma quasi fondamentali.

Comunque io porterei Osvaldo,Balotelli,Cerci,Rossi\Immobile,Cassano.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Destro deve andare per forza. Lui al posto di Osvaldo.
Deciderei all'ultimo tra Gila e Immobile.
Rossi se ce la fa...se non ce la fa Cassano.
Balotelli sicuramente.
Totti non so.
E completerei con Florenzi, Candreva e Cerci.
Credo di non aver dimenticato nessuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ne porta 5 in attacco molto probabilmente quindi Insigne se Rossi recupera resterà fuori, anche perchè in questa stagione ha fatto abbastanza schifo.
> Credo che se Immobile e Destro continueranno a segnare con questa regolarità finiranno in Brasile, magari non tutti e 2 ma soltanto uno..Prandelli non mi da l'idea di essere un fesso totale, all'Europeo convocò Di Natale nonostante non fosse mai stato nel giro della nazionale durante le qualificazioni, proprio perchè era in ottime condizioni fisiche.



anche a me non sembra un fesso totale, ma questo suo amore verso Gilardino, Toni, Giaccherini (strano che non ha mai chiamato Pazzini) può costare caro a giocatori interessantissimi come appunto Destro e Immobile che per me entrambi DEVONO andare in Brasile...come cacchio fai a lasciare fuori uno che ti sta facendo 17 gol e un altro che segna più di 1 gol ogni 2 partite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io spero porto Destro e Immobile e lasci a casa Gilardino e Osvaldo, alla fine se scegliesse Gilardino ci può stare non sta facendo male alla fine ma Osvaldo proprio no  peccato che c'è il "fattore" che gioca nella juve



ma oltre al fatto tecnico c'è da dire che i due giovani sono anche dei professionisti e bravi ragazzi mentre Osvaldo è una testa di cavolo immonda (ed è pure Argentino)

mentre per i portieri chi chiamerà come terzo portiere? Buffon e Sirigu sono giustamente i 2 sicuri, mentre l'altro posto io porterei uno tra Bardi, Leali, Perin e Scuffet...tutti e 4 molto molto interessanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma oltre al fatto tecnico c'è da dire che i due giovani sono anche dei professionisti e bravi ragazzi mentre Osvaldo è una testa di cavolo immonda (ed è pure Argentino)
> 
> mentre per i portieri chi chiamerà come terzo portiere? Buffon e Sirigu sono giustamente i 2 sicuri, mentre l'altro posto io porterei uno tra Bardi, Leali, Perin e Scuffet...tutti e 4 molto molto interessanti


Bella lotta per i portieri, Marchetti credo proprio che ormai sia out, magari proverà a convincere Morgan ma non credo accetti, io penso che porti Perin alla fine.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli, Osvaldo, Toni, Cassano, Totti, ElSha/Rossi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bella lotta per i portieri, Marchetti credo proprio che ormai sia out, magari proverà a convincere Morgan ma non credo accetti, io penso che porti Perin alla fine.



Scuffet è troppo giovane non lo chiamerà (anche se io lo chiamerei), ma Leali e Bardi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Scuffet è troppo giovane non lo chiamerà (anche se io lo chiamerei), ma Leali e Bardi?



Leali gioca nello Spezia non lo convocherà mai per il mondiale, Bardi nonostante il Livorno sia nella melma ha fatto grandi partite, Scuffet di sicuro non lo porta, per me sarà lotta Marchetti-Perin con il 2° favorito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli, Rossi, Immobile, Cassano, Osvaldo, Destro.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

Rossi, Balotelli, Immobile, Destro, Insigne, Cassano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Leali gioca nello Spezia non lo convocherà mai per il mondiale, Bardi nonostante il Livorno sia nella melma ha fatto grandi partite, Scuffet di sicuro non lo porta, per me sarà lotta Marchetti-Perin con il 2° favorito.



Marchetti ormai è da lasciarlo perdere...Prandelli ci sarà pure nel 2016 (forse anche 2018) quindi è importante per lui chiamare gente giovane per fargli fare esperienza nel Torneo Calcistico più Importante
allora sarà una lotta tra Perin e Bardi


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rossi, Balotelli, Immobile, Destro, Insigne, Cassano



Cerci al posto di Insigne. E se Rossi non recupera Osvaldo.


----------



## Dave (31 Marzo 2014)

Osvaldo non si può vedere


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cerci al posto di Insigne. E se Rossi non recupera Osvaldo.



Cerci lo mettevo tra i centrocampisti, però ovviamente è da portare.


----------



## Serginho (31 Marzo 2014)

Credo che alla fine porterà questi Rossi, Balotelli, Osvaldo, Giovinco e Gilardino (Cerci è tra i centrocampisti). Io Immobile al posto di Gila lo porterei comunque


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Aprile 2014)

La storia della riconoscenza al gruppo che ha fatto la qualificazione è una gran cavolata.

Qualificazioni Euro2002, a Settembre a SanSiro l' Italia riceve il Galles, la qualificazione è a rischio se non si vince, a favore dei Gallesi.
Partita sullo 0-0 fino al 60' (Galles ancora con 2 punti in più in classifica con solo 2 partite alla fine del girone) quando senga Inzaghi, che realizza una tripletta in 10' (cerca pippo inzaghi hattrick) 
Capocannoniere Azzurro nelle qualificazioni con 6 reti, non viene convocato per la fase finale. Quindi dov'è sta riconoscenza?

Poi mi chiedo se tutte quelle squadre che a fine stagione giocano i playoff o i playout giocano con gli stessi della 'regular season', o magari schierano la formazione migliore possibile.
Idem per la Champions e l' EL, in semifinale e finale giocano i migliori o quelli a cui si deve essere riconoscenti?

Prandelli vuole ripetere lo stesso errore della formazione per la finale dell'europeo, schierando 11 bolliti e tenendo in panchina gente fresca (bella riconoscenza per "gli altri" ) ?

Sta riconoscenza può funzionare nei tornei amatoriali, dove il più bravo della cumpa può starsene tranquillo in panca, ma questa è la Nazionale, non la squadretta di Prandelli.
Chi gioca in Nazionale deve sentirsi Onorato, e non pretendere di giocare per forza, non ci sono contratti da salvaguardare, conta il risultato, che interessa una nazione intera.

Altre considerazioni, in questa logica allora Tevez non avendo mai giocato allora non deve andare ai mondiali. Ci sono altri 6 attaccanti a cui essere riconoscenti.
Per Totti è diverso, io avrei mandato i carabinieri a prelevarlo per le convocazioni, ma non mi pare ci sia stato questo corteggiamento, anzi. E poi aveva una collocazione in campo incerta, e il classico numero 10 non era di moda, non esisteva il falso nueve, e c'erano comunque dei sostituti. Ma oggi che sta bene e vuole essere convocato sarebbe un delitto non convocarlo vedendo i nomi che girano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Aprile 2014)

Ma poi riconoscenti per cosa, per la qualificazione? Cavoli, un'impresa storica! 
Ci mancherebbe che l' Italia non si qualifichi nemmeno per il mondiale. Chi ha giocato ha fatto il suo dovere e finisce lì.
Si potrebbe anche giocare di proposito le qualificazioni con una nazionale B, talvolta sperimentale, e poi giocare il mondiale con la selezione migliore possibile.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2014)

Se convoca veramente Gilardino vado a Coverciano con un sicario...

Ad oggi per me i nomi sono: Balotelli, Cerci, Immobile, Destro, Florenzi e Cassano (in Rossi non ci credo più).


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se convoca veramente Gilardino vado a Coverciano con un sicario...
> 
> Ad oggi per me i nomi sono: Balotelli, Cerci, Immobile, Destro, Florenzi e Cassano (in Rossi non ci credo più).



Anch'io temo che Pepito non ce la farà.
Considerando Florenzi come attaccante esterno concordo con tutti i nomi che hai fatto.
Non possono non essere questi.


----------

